

Ask HN: Please donate to Doctors Without Borders to help fight against Ebola - wave

Doctors Without Borders (DWB) revealed today that nine of its staff members who had risked their lives fighting Ebola in West Africa have died.<p>DWB is the first to respond to the Ebola crisis in West Africa in March. It currently operates six centers in Guinea, Sierra Leone and Liberia, with a total of 600 beds. Its personnel on the ground have grown from about 650 at the start of August to about 3,000 currently.<p>They are doing important work on the ground. Please donate to Doctors Without Borders to help fight against Ebola in Africa.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doctorswithoutborders.org&#x2F;our-work&#x2F;medical-issues&#x2F;ebola (clickable below in comment)
======
rafa2000
The monthly donation is less than the price of one lunch meal. We may help a
little bit without doing anything, except skipping lunch once a month. Ebola
is serious enough to wake us up. Thanks.

------
wave
[http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/our-work/medical-
issues...](http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/our-work/medical-issues/ebola)

